# New Member - Looking For Advice On Pm1340gt Purchase



## davidpbest (Dec 30, 2015)

Greetings,

I’m new to this group as of a few days ago, and have been reading a lot of the postings here about the PM1340GT, and I think I’m now ready to ask a few questions.  First, some background.

I’m searching for a new lathe but have shop space constraints that limit the size of the lathe I can accommodate.  Plus, I don’t need a bed length over 24 inches, but I do need the features common to larger lathes (power cross feed, full gearbox, etc.). 

I had been pondering the Grizzly G4002 for some time, but have never felt comfortable with that idea since my previous encounters with Grizzly have been largely unsatisfactory, and I my experience with machines made on mainland China have been very disappointing.  I don’t want to buy a “kit” that I have to spend a lot of time upgrading bearings, replacing fasteners, cleaning out casting sand, etc.  In contrast, I have the “real deal” Rong Fu 45 milling machine from Taiwan and have been very happy with the quality of that machine.

After reading various posts here, I decided to call Matt at QMT to see if a shorter version of the Taiwanese PM1340GT was available.  He got back to me today and said he could order that same machine with 24-inch bed, and I could have my pick between 12 or 13 inch swing (either would have identical features/facilities, but the 12-inch is a few hundred less), and any of the options listed for the 1340GT.  Great – I’m about ready to pull the trigger, and I’m ecstatic that I can get the machine I want in a size that fits. 

If anyone here has a comment as to 12 versus 13-inch swing, I’m all ears – I don’t have a specific need for the larger size.  I don’t know this for sure, but I’m guessing the 12-inch version Matt refers to is a shortened version of the Eisen 1236GH.  Just a guess.  I should add that I have no desire or plans to CNC this machine.

The next question I have is with regards to VFD.  The factory option for VFD is pretty expensive, and I have yet to understand if it includes a jog function and how the switches and user interface are different from the standard machine, etc.  I’ve looked over the postings here regarding user-implemented VFD conversion, and although I have previous VFD implementation experience on other equipment, my mind is swimming with what looks to be a different and much more complex world using the Hitachi VFD.  My previous experience is with a GS2 drive from Automation Direct, but they are controlling pretty simple, non-braking and non-torque sensitive equipment.  I’m also not at all interested in any VFD that requires a Windows computer to program it (I’m a Mac-head 100 percent).  So, just how deep is this VFD pond, is there someone here I could turn to for help if I swim off to the deep end and get confused, and can I be successful implementing an Hitachi VFD conversion without using a Windows computer?

The final (for now) question is whether to spring for the Preferred Equipment package.  Any opinions with regard to the chucks in particular would be welcome.  I already have a Dorian BXA TP, holders and a few cutting tools for it, but don’t have much else.  Anyway, the Preferred package is attractive if the chucks are Bison-level quality.  I’m pretty fussy about the quality of my equipment, and would hate to buy this package only to discover I should have gone higher end to begin with.  I do know that one of the first things I’d do is gut the work light and put in LEDs with a CRI of 90+ at 4K color temp.  Not sure how much of a goose chase that would be.  Comments?

Glad to have found this group – I moderate a forum myself dealing with European woodworking equipment, so I know very well how valuable a resource like this can be to the user base. 

Thanks for any comments or suggestions you care to offer.

David


----------



## Chipper5783 (Dec 30, 2015)

Get the 1340.  It still isn't a "big" lathe.  The extra room will be much appreciated (when you are building a set up, your space can get eaten up faster than you think).
Get the factory VFD.  Then you will have fewer little details to sort out.

Preferred Equipment package?  I don't know what is included, however, in general get all the little bits and pieces you can right upfront.  A package is generally cheaper overall than getting things one piece at a time.  Also, getting any factory pieces later can be difficult (such as a taper attachement, rear tool post, etc) - if you are going to get them, get'em now.

Work light conversion?  I'd love to hear more.  I'm always messing around with different work lamps.  I scooped a couple of the classic 12V halogen ones (H3 bulb with PK22 base) - not working.  They both had failed power supplies and were easy to fix.  However, a bulb upgrade to "more power" would be cool.

Regards, David


----------



## mksj (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi David,
Sent you some information requested. I started out looking at something along the lines of a 10x30 or 12x24, not wanting anything too big. Ends up that the PM1340GT 13x40 did not take up appreciably more space, and as you said has many of the desirable features not found on the smaller size machines. The Eisen 12x36 seems to be very similar (if not the same manufacturer), but would expect there is more support with QMT, the 13x40 is probably is slightly more but you get a lot with the preferred package.  A 13" machine may offer you some more room when using the jaws on an 8" chuck. No one previously has been able to get the factory VFD option on this model (or the smaller size machine), and in the end you are probably better off doing it yourself, it will be less expensive and will have more features. The VFDs like the WJ200, GS2, Teco can all be programmed from the front panel. I only recommend the WJ200 or higher end VFD for the lathe because there are more programmable features that may be needed. Many of the less expensive VFDs do not have a braking module, nor offer sensorless vector control.

The Dorian BXA holder works very well on this machine, it is what I have on mine (although I use the Aloris holders because they are more consistent in size).

Quality wise, I think most of the people who have purchased this machine noticed a significant improvement in fit and finish, the machine operates very nicely and holds close tolerances. A few quibbles, but not anything significant. The new QMT chucks in the preferred package are of much better quality, I have QMT's new Taiwan 8" 4J independent and the quality is similar to the Bison chucks I have. QMT also sells the Bison chucks, not sure how it works if you wanted to swap the 3J for a set-tru type.

The LED swap out for the stock halogen is pretty straight forward (see attached file), but usually requires a 12VDC power source. I use a 50W equivalent Philips MR16 from HD, very clean white light with neither too much yellow or blue coloration.  None of the Chinese ones I previously got on eBay lasted, and the light coloration was terrible. I use an inexpensive step down converter 24VDC to 12VDC in many of my builds, so you can power LEDs, Tachs, etc. that need a lower voltage.

There are a few indivuduals in your area that have purchased this machine that you may be able to speak too (Sanddan just got his 1340 and looks close by). Dan's PM1340GT and comments on the 3J chuck. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/got-my-new-pm-1340gt-lathe-last-night.40876/

Mark


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 30, 2015)

First hi David welcome to the forum , now get ready for all the fun of getting machines and enough tooling to get the jobs done. Peruse the different sites read add your advise or ask the questions . You will have lots of help as you need it , ask and we will try to do what you are unable to. from what I see on here they have good luck with PM and the 1340 or the 1440 are good choices .


----------



## joshua43214 (Dec 30, 2015)

As others have noted, if you can fit the 40" lathe in the shop, get it. The tail stock on this lathe is fairly substantial and will eat a lot of bed up.
A few hundred more for 13" is a no brainer, just do it. It is the right size machine for a BXA, and will swing the larger chuck with more room for comfort.

The machine comes with no chucks at all. So unless you already have high end chucks, get the preferred package. Both the 6" 3jaw and the 8" 4 jaw are of very high quality, I was very impressed with both. I doubt you will find two chucks of the same quality for $1000.00, so consider the lamp and other stuff as freebies.

My complaints are all small things. The adjustment screw on the carriage stop is only a class 3 thread. The harder change gears make a higher pitched whining sound than other lathes unless well adjusted. The marks on the tail stock ram are hard to read in the glare from the polish of the ram. Quibbles...

Just get the 3ph option but not the factory installed variable speed. Matt will swap the motor at no cost if he only has 1ph lathes in stock. I purchased my VFD from Matt (a Hitachi WJ200), I could have saved maybe $20.00 getting it elsewhere. I chose to support Matt and I wound up getting exactly the right VFD with no confusion over options. There are dozens of variations of the WJ200, it is important to get the right one.
They are very easy to wire up, and almost easy to set up. A PC has never come any where near my VFD, no need for it. I will admit I read the entire manual twice before installation so I had some idea where to look for certain parameters though. Poke around here for threads on VFD's in the electrical section, you will find set ups that range from what some consider over engineered to other set ups that others would view as being needlessly dangerous. My set up falls in the later category and I consider it perfectly safe, and cost less than $35.00 in parts, most of which was the shielded wire. The remainder was 6 diodes, a commercial grade rheostat, and a three position single pole switch for jog direction. I hijacked all the original electricals for everything else. Once I acquire a breaking resistor I will make some minor changes to it. It is fully interlocked to prevent stupid mistakes, the only "stupid" thing you can do is press the jog button while it is running and it will slow down. Luckily, I am smarter than my lathe, so this is not something I worry about.


----------



## AirWolf (Dec 30, 2015)

David,

welcome to the group!!

Several months ago I purchased the PM-1340GT and similar to everyone else on this forum have come to really, really like and appreciate this machine. Several of the fine folks here are from a machinists background... and they sing the praises of the 1340GT as well.  By all means, if you can somehow squeeze in the extra 16" in length of the "regular size" 1340GT  .... get it! You will be surprised how fast projects can grow in size.. and again -  it's only 16" more bed length than the 24" you are thinking about. That's my $0.02


----------



## Chip Hacket (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome David.  This is the place to be as these guys are helpful and know their stuff.  I must say that 99% of VFDs I've used had an HMI for you to key in the parameters.  Therefore you need no computer at all


Chip


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions on my lathe decision.   Everyone suggested I figure out a way to get the 40-inch bed version in my shop and not bother with my 24-inch bed special order idea.   So I took your advice and ordered the regular PM1340GT, and have been working with Mark (mksj) on the details of the VFD conversion I will do on it when it arrives.   Mark has been just delightful to work with, and quelled all my anxiety about attempting a VFD conversion.   I did spring for the Preferred Equipment Package as well, but not the stand, since I'll be building my own given the space constraints in my shop (I need the stand to have drawer storage).   Anyway, thanks for your help and suggestions.  I'll post a followup when it's delivered.

David


----------



## sanddan (Jan 5, 2016)

Probably a good idea on the stand, the factory one isn't that great. Please post pictures of your stand/storage solution when you get to that point. On my old lathe I didn't use the center support piece that came with the stand (it came bent up from shipping), instead I made a support base that the 2 towers bolt to. That allowed me to spread out the leveling feet a bit and also gave me a shelf for some storage. I am already missing that shelf on the new lathe so modifying the stand might be in my future. I haven't sold my old lathe yet so I might just keep the piece I made and use some of the parts. I you need any help with the fab work on your stand let me know as I have all of the equipment required in my shop.


----------



## JBowlin (Jan 19, 2017)

I just got my 13x40 a couple days ago and was working on hooking up the light just a few minutes ago and unless I'm seeing things (which is highly possible) my machine came with a LED lamp.

Edit: sorry I just realized I resurrected a very old thread. But my machine did come with led lamp


----------

